
Flywheel raises $4M for its designer-focused WordPress hosting platform - gmays
http://techcrunch.com/2016/04/05/flywheel-raises-4m-for-its-designer-focused-wordpress-hosting-platform/
======
alexkehr
I've been switching my personal sites and clients over to Flywheel. It's a
really great service (that's surprisingly affordable).

